

Aks HN:I'm searching for new clients for a WEB-Dev Company - koprivarov

Hello,
I started working in a WEB-Development company as an account manager. To be honest I don&#x27;t have experience in this field. My mission is to find clients for the company but I&#x27;m stuck. I will be happy if you lead me to some places or give me advice how to find and interact with new customers. 
Thanks in advance,
Koprivarov
======
kifler
I would recommend visiting local businesses who do not currently have a web
presence or have a very bad portal.

Bring along some samples of work and show them what your firm is able to do.
Perhaps client testamonials or stats showing how it will ultimately benefit
them.

~~~
koprivarov
Thank you kifler. This is one of the steps I have planed. I hope to find
customers abroad because the market here isn't quite good.

------
KhalPanda
In addition to kifler's comments, don't forget to service your existing
clients. Repeat business is some of the easiest money you'll make. The client
is already sold on you, you just need to continue to take care of them and
upsell where applicable.

Also, you can't beat a referral from a trusted friend or colleague. Perhaps
offer your existing clients x% off their next invoice for any success
referrals, or figure out some similar affiliate scheme.

~~~
koprivarov
The previous customers had their job done and of course I keep in touch with
them but their projects ware big and now they are focused on marketing etc.
Probably won't be making any new projects soon. Thank you KhalPanda

